# Double Avatars?



## Alix (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it me? Did anyone else see double avatars today? Not that I mind really, but its a little weird.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2012)

I see some doubles and some red X's for other members.
Maybe they are working on disabling the few members's avatars who have GIFs?


----------



## Alix (Jan 16, 2012)

Must be. Glad its not just me!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Alix.  

We are checking on this.


----------



## Alix (Jan 16, 2012)

It's fixed now.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2012)

And we're hoping it stays fixed... but I am not promising anything.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 16, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> And we're hoping it stays fixed... but I am not promising anything.



Translation: "We couldn't figure out what was causing it, and then it started working okay again without us doing anything."


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Not exactly.  

"We know what caused it and hope the tech monkey that did it doesn't do it again..."


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one to see that! The first post I saw today was Princess Fiona's and I thought maybe it was some kind of special thing for her!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not THAT special...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not THAT special...



You are to me.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 17, 2012)

Awwww!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You are to me.



Thank you, Andy!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not THAT special...


You've been letting Shrek influence your thinking.


----------

